

Grand Canyon: 1912 - diltonm

Grand Canyon: 1912
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shorpy.com&#x2F;node&#x2F;18852<p>What significant building has there been in America in the past 30 or 40 years, compared to 100 years ago? And especially in the past 6 years?<p>Where is the next New York? The next Chicago?<p>Where is the imagination any more?
======
pedalpete
Where are the YC threads that make sense?

Ok, on a somewhat serious note, your questions are not very well stated, but I
think you're asking why we don't see development in America at the same scale
we saw in the early 1900s.

Quite simply, why would we? The industrial revolution lead people into urban
areas. Once people we housed in urban areas, those urban areas continued to
grow. The 'next Chicago' is probably San Francisco, which is still fairly
small compared to the influence it is having on industry.

The last 6 years have seen a massive downturn with the GFC, don't expect to
see many large developments happening during a real estate crash.

~~~
diltonm
I'm not sure what didn't make sense to you? Was it the way I used building?

